# relining codes



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry its been a while sense my last few posts. Being dealing with life's head aches.
I was just handed the question regarding the codes for relining an 8" water main. Its now choked down to around 4" from years of use. The contractor wants to chemical scrub it. Then felt reline it. Im not looking to do this but haven't been able to find anything that directly says you can't. Does anybody have a code page number that says its forbidden. I'm in mass. I'm not concerned about what code it comes from. Just want something that say no you can't do this. Yea pain I. The butt question. Some people seem to think if it doesn't say. Its OK...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

When you say water main, are you speaking about a municipal supply?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes it is. Its an 8" municipal water supply.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Well for 1 it's not in your plumbing code, you should speak with the water district/Dept. It's their pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you that's very helpful


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

It would have to do with the EPA and the Clean Water Act !


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yep DNR and EPA regulations call them.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Look into ice pigging


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What part of Ma?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> What part of Ma?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Its going to be in another state. I don't have all the info about the job yet. Were trying to stop it from felt relining to replacement. Seems like the smarter the people. The harder it is to see logic.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I found it. For anybody that might need the info. NSF/ANSI 61 should be helpful. This way I can print out and email the info as needed. 
Thank you all for the help.


----------

